# Land of the (Gentle) giants.



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Featuring;


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! What magnificent dogs:yesnod:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cherry said:


> Wow! What magnificent dogs:yesnod:


Thank you. They are magnificent. :001_cool: But very misunderstood dogs.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lovely pics of stunning dogs:thumbup:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

They're all beautiful... I love that last photo "aww mum look.... please???"


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Colette said:


> They're all beautiful... I love that last photo "aww mum look.... please???"


Ha! A mere youngster still and so enthusiastic to see everyone. Looks like a Bear doesn't he, yet he has never seen one nor a Wolf for that matter and would probably never get opportunity to see one either because he was just a pet. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

beautifull!!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> beautifull!!!!


You should never judge a book by its cover. According to some these are the most untrustworthy dogs in the world. :scared:  So come on be honest, which one scared you the most? :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You should never judge a book by its cover. According to some these are the most untrustworthy dogs in the world. :scared:  So come on be honest, which one scared you the most? :lol:


Lol yeah they just look totally aggressive dont they  cant believe how cuddly they are they are so gorgeous mate aye :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: the scarest thing being drool maybe :lol:


----------



## jaguarr (May 19, 2010)

Hello,

yes i think because i also love that dogs and i like them more than any other.what dog you have.

thanks!!

_______________
photos on canvas


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jaguarr said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes i think because i also love that dogs and i like them more than any other.what dog you have.
> 
> ...


We have a few technical difficulties.


----------

